# Arsenal - Bayern Monaco 1-3



## admin (19 Febbraio 2013)

*Arsenal Bayern Monaco*, partita di andata degli ottavi di Champions di League in programma oggi, *19 Febbraio *2013, alle ore 20,45 a Londra.

*Dove vedere Arsenal Bayern Monaco in tv*? La partita verrà trasmessa, in diretta, su Sky Sport e Mediaset Premium

A seguire, commenti, *probabili formazioni *e notizie


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Febbraio 2013)

Vabbe sfida senza storia, il Bayern contro inglesi non stecca mai a parte l'anno scorso.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Febbraio 2013)

io spero nell'Arsenal, perchè il Bayern l'anno prossimo con Pep può ripetere la striscia delle 3 Champions di Fila


----------



## rossovero (19 Febbraio 2013)

Io spero nel Bayern, invece, l'Arsenal è una squadra senz'anima, a mio avviso, e da qualche anno mi sta antipatica


----------



## Canonista (19 Febbraio 2013)

Una piallata dei birraioli ai danni dei lord.


----------



## Ale (19 Febbraio 2013)

vince il bayern facile.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Febbraio 2013)

0-2


----------



## BB7 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Speriamo sia una partita divertente. Secondo me vince il Bayern 2 a 0


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Febbraio 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Io spero nel Bayern, invece, l'Arsenal è una squadra senz'anima, a mio avviso, e da qualche anno mi sta antipatica



anche a me sta antipatica da un po' di tempo...mi piace tantissimo l'Arsenal di Henry e Vieira...però mi tocca tifarli perchè i tedeschi possono raggiungere le nostre 7 Champions in 4-5 anni


----------



## rossovero (19 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> anche a me sta antipatica da un po' di tempo...mi piace tantissimo l'Arsenal di Henry e Vieira...però mi tocca tifarli perchè i tedeschi possono raggiungere le nostre 7 Champions in 4-5 anni



La prendi larga, eh? Sono solo gli ottavi! Vincere la Champions è sempre difficile, anche se sei fortissimo: il Bayern ha perso 2 finali in 3 anni, e lo scorso anno in casa contro il non irresistibile Chelsea. Quindi nei prossimi non vedo come ne possano vincere addirittura 3


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Febbraio 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> La prendi larga, eh? Sono solo gli ottavi! Vincere la Champions è sempre difficile, anche se sei fortissimo: il Bayern ha perso 2 finali in 3 anni, e lo scorso anno in casa contro il non irresistibile Chelsea. Quindi nei prossimi non vedo come ne possano vincere addirittura 3



non dico che l'hanno già vinta però secondo me (visto che il Real è quasi fuori) sono i favoriti e con Guardiola forse diventeranno ancora più forti


----------



## rossovero (19 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> non dico che l'hanno già vinta però secondo me (visto che il Real è quasi fuori) sono i favoriti e con Guardiola forse diventeranno ancora più forti



Se va fuori il Real c'è il Manchester. E il Barcellona, per dire. E se anche vincessero, se è con merito non posso che essere contento: preferisco vedere un Bayern con 7 coppe meritate (e ha perso tante finali per arrivarci) che vedere il Liverpool che ne ha 5, con l'ultima ottenuta Dio solo sa perchè.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Febbraio 2013)

Se Robben farà panca a quel morto di Muller giuro che mi guardo Porto-Malaga


----------



## pennyhill (19 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se Robben farà panca a quel morto di Muller giuro che mi guardo Porto-Malaga





*Arsenal*: Szczęsny, Sagna, Mertesacker, Vermaelen, Koscielny, Arteta, Wilshere, Walcott, Ramsey, Santi Cazorla, Podolski. 

_A Disposizione_: Mannone, Jenkinson, Diaby, Rosický, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Coquelin, Giroud.


*Bayern*: Neuer, Dante, Van Buyten, Lahm, Ribéry, Javi Martínez, T. Müller, Alaba, Schweinsteiger, Kroos, Mandžukić. 

_A Disposizione_: Starke, Rafinha, Robben, Shaqiri, Luiz Gustavo, Tymoshchuk, Gomez.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Febbraio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> *Arsenal*: Szczęsny, Sagna, Mertesacker, Vermaelen, Koscielny, Arteta, Wilshere, Walcott, Ramsey, Santi Cazorla, Podolski.
> 
> _A Disposizione_: Mannone, Jenkinson, Diaby, Rosický, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Coquelin, Giroud.
> 
> ...






Però dai, mi risparmiano lo scempio di vedere Gomez, potrei ripensarci


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Febbraio 2013)

1-0 bayern Kroos


----------



## Frikez (19 Febbraio 2013)

Toni 

Diamogli quella capra di Boateng e prendiamoci lui o Alaba o Muller 




Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se Robben farà panca a quel morto di Muller giuro che mi guardo Porto-Malaga



Il capocannoniere del Mondiale è una capra, certo.
Cambia occhiali o spacciatore


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Febbraio 2013)

Neuer mi ricorda troppo holly e benji sembra un cartone animato...ma poi i rinvii che fa


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Febbraio 2013)

2-0 Muller


----------



## DannySa (19 Febbraio 2013)

E 2, qualificazione già archiviata.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se Robben farà panca a quel morto di Muller giuro che mi guardo Porto-Malaga


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ha pure segnato quello scarpone


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Febbraio 2013)

Finita prima di cominciare. L'Arsenal è sempre stato una squadretta.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Febbraio 2013)

Dai raga vale Perrotta quello li


----------



## iceman. (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ma perche' non ce lo prendiamo noi l'allenatore del bayern? giocano da dio questi...sono anche piu' squadra del barcellona


----------



## Frikez (19 Febbraio 2013)

Scarso Muller 



Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Dai raga vale Perrotta quello li


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Febbraio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma perche' non ce lo prendiamo noi l'allenatore del bayern? giocano da dio questi...sono anche piu' squadra del barcellona



Secondo me è anche merito suo,nel 2010-2011 era una squadretta con una difesa ridicola. Ha preso la squadra è la rivoltata come un calzino.... sfurtunata a perdere la finale a casa ma è un grande secondo me. Al posto di Allegri lo prenderei subito..peccato che si ritirera a fine stagione


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2013)

Che schifo di squadra l'Arsenal


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Scarso Muller


eh si, gran giocata, difficoltà immane



P.S: Pazzini al Bayern fa 45 gol stagionali e Perrotta 27


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ma come abbiamo fatto l'anno scorso a perdere 3-0?


----------



## iceman. (19 Febbraio 2013)

sto wenger non vincerebbe manco alla 360


----------



## Frikez (19 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> eh si, gran giocata, difficoltà immane
> 
> 
> 
> P.S: Pazzini al Bayern fa 45 gol stagionali e Perrotta 27



Anche al Mondiale? Oh wait


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Anche al Mondiale? Oh wait


ne avesse fatti 100, è stato capocannoniere pure Mandzukic, dai..


----------



## 4312 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se Robben farà panca a quel morto di Muller giuro che mi guardo Porto-Malaga


Robben fa giustissimamente panchina a Muller ( a quello di questa stagione che segna quasi quanto la prima punta), e ritengo l'olandese un tantino sopravvalutato ( tralasciando per un attimo l'enorme sfortuna). Robben è infinitamente superiore a Muller sul lato tecnico, ma sul lato tattico è infinitamente inferiore. Ed è più lontano Robben tatticamente da Muller ( che è un mostro da questo punto di vista), che Muller sul lato tecnico da Robben ( e cmq il fatto che sia brutto da vedere non lo rende certo uno scarparo in toto alla Gomez). Muller senza palla è un fenomeno, toglie qualsiasi punto di riferimento ed aiuta, inoltre la difesa. Robben, per quanto forte possa essere, l'unica cosa che sta fare è piantarsi sulla destra, aspettare la palla ed accentrarsi, altro non fa, e seppur sia sublime in questo, fa solo una cosa. Muller è decisamente più completo.


----------



## Frikez (19 Febbraio 2013)

Di un Mondiale? Assolutamente no..è comunque può non piacerti ma non è scarso manco per sbaglio.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Febbraio 2013)

4312 ha scritto:


> Robben fa giustissimamente panchina a Muller ( a quello di questa stagione che segna quasi quanto la prima punta), e ritengo l'olandese un tantino sopravvalutato ( tralasciando per un attimo l'enorme sfortuna). Robben è infinitamente superiore a Muller sul lato tecnico, ma sul lato tattico è infinitamente inferiore. Ed è più lontano Robben tatticamente da Muller ( che è un mostro da questo punto di vista), che Muller sul lato tecnico da Robben ( e cmq il fatto che sia brutto da vedere non lo rende certo uno scarparo in toto alla Gomez). Muller senza palla è un fenomeno, toglie qualsiasi punto di riferimento ed aiuta, inoltre la difesa. Robben, per quanto forte possa essere, l'unica cosa che sta fare è piantarsi sulla destra, aspettare la palla ed accentrarsi, altro non fa, e seppur sia sublime in questo, fa solo una cosa. Muller è decisamente più completo.



Non penso che il Bayern per funzionare abbia bisogno di Muller, Kroos infatti l'anno passato gli ha levato il posto e le cose funzionavano comunque bene. Muller vive dell'ambiente Bayern e di questa situazione tecnico-tattica ( naturalmente entrambi si trasferiscono sulla BayerNazionale tedesca ) vedremo quando sarà messo veramente alla prova che giocatore si rivelerà, per me non fa assolutamente la differenza, nemmeno tatticamente.

Robben è il talento più cristallino della squadra, pure più di Ribery secondo me, fortuna che a fine anno arriva Pep va, sono convinto che vedremo un Bayern ancora più grande.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Febbraio 2013)

finito primo tempo 2-0 bayern.


----------



## Bawert (19 Febbraio 2013)

[MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION]: Come sta andando Porto-Malaga?


----------



## BB7 (19 Febbraio 2013)

La difesa dell'Arsenal è peggio della nostra... ma già lo sapevo. Bayern superiore sotto tutti i punti di vista


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Febbraio 2013)

Sto Bayern gioca che è una meraviglia,non vedo l'ora di vedere Pep in azione.
E l'ArseANAL si conferma una squadra senza nè capo nè coda guidata da uno degli allenatori più sopravvalutati della storia del calcio.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Febbraio 2013)

Bawert ha scritto:


> [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION]: Come sta andando Porto-Malaga?



Solo porto in campo, Moutinho super



- - - Aggiornato - - -



BB7 ha scritto:


> La difesa dell'Arsenal è peggio della nostra


E pensare che Vermaelen io lo adoro.


Sarà l'effetto TortaSacher


----------



## 4312 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non penso che il Bayern per funzionare abbia bisogno di Muller, Kroos infatti l'anno passato gli ha levato il posto e le cose funzionavano comunque bene. Muller vive dell'ambiente Bayern e di questa situazione tecnico-tattica ( naturalmente entrambi si trasferiscono sulla BayerNazionale tedesca ) vedremo quando sarà messo veramente alla prova che giocatore si rivelerà, per me non fa assolutamente la differenza, nemmeno tatticamente.
> 
> Robben è il talento più cristallino della squadra, pure più di Ribery secondo me, fortuna che a fine anno arriva Pep va, sono convinto che vedremo un Bayern ancora più grande.


Io penso che con Pep Muller giocherà cmq titolare ( e cmq l'anno scorso considerando le partite complessive Muller è stato tutt'altro che un panchinaro, anche se non un titolare imprescindibile), proprio per le qualità che ha. L'anno scorso il problema per Muller è stato avere Gomez prima punta. Thomas ama inserirsi, e rende se ha un attaccante che crea movimento. Di fatto con un Olic, con Klose, con Mandzukic ora ha sempre reso alla grande. Con quel peso morto di Gomez no. E' un giocatore da sistema questo è indubbio cmq e di fatto rende a certe condizioni. Mentre Robben rende a prescindere. Ma Robben è quasi solo talento tecnico, seppur grandissimo. L'anno scorso il Bayern era prevedibile, quest'anno decisamente meno. Gomez impiantato al centro, Robben a destra con i soli Ribery e Kross a fare movimento. Muller su certi aspetti è proprio un altro mondo, e questi al Bayern servono di più. A puntare l'uno sulla fascia c'è già Ribery+ 2 terzini fenomenali come Lahm e Alaba.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Heynckes è un allenatore ottimo. La squadra gioca alla grande ed è diventata equilibratissima. Unico difetto: non cambia mai l'undici e con i cambi c'azzecca pochissimo.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ma Ribery è davvero un fenomeno ? Secondo me è un pò sopravvalutato.


----------



## 4312 (19 Febbraio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma Ribery è davvero un fenomeno ? Secondo me è un pò sopravvalutato.


Sforna assist a ripetizione e segna pure. Salta l'uomo in modo eccellente, tatticamente è bravissimo, quando è in giornata se non gli fai fallo non lo fermi. Più di così...


----------



## Frikez (19 Febbraio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma Ribery è davvero un fenomeno ? Secondo me è un pò sopravvalutato.



E' un buon giocatore al pari di Robben, i fenomeni sono altri.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Febbraio 2013)

4312 ha scritto:


> Sforna assist a ripetizione e segna pure. Salta l'uomo in modo eccellente, tatticamente è bravissimo, quando è in giornata se non gli fai fallo non lo fermi. Più di così...



I campionati esteri non li seguo molto, ma ogni volta che lo vedo in champions nelle sfide importanti non fa mai la differenza. A differenza di Robben, ora in fase calante ma l'anno del mondiale spaccava in due le partite da solo.


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2013)

Che paperona


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ribery è da anni che non si esprime su certi livelli


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2013)

E 3


----------



## DannySa (19 Febbraio 2013)

1-3 Mandzukic


----------



## Djici (19 Febbraio 2013)

arsenal fuori

ma come ha segnato mandzukic?


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Febbraio 2013)

Arjen


----------



## DannySa (19 Febbraio 2013)

Che cesso Gomez


----------



## iceman. (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ma gli inglesi rischiano di perdere almeno una squadra tipo l'italia? cioe' city arsenal e al 50% pure united fuori gia' agli ottavi, l'anno scorso city e united fuori ai gironi e l'arsenal agli ottavi...


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Febbraio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Che cesso Gomez



Si fossero tenuti Klose avrebbero una Champions in più in bacheca


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Febbraio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma gli inglesi rischiano di perdere almeno una squadra tipo l'italia? cioe' city arsenal e al 50% pure united fuori gia' agli ottavi, l'anno scorso city e united fuori ai gironi e l'arsenal agli ottavi...



No hanno tantissimi punti...stiamo parlando di una nazione che ha portato dal 2005 al 2012 (2010 a parte) una squadra in finale di CL...senza contare che sono sempre arrivati in fondo neglu utlimi 7 anni...non scherziamo non perderanno mai punti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Febbraio 2013)

già qualificati


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Toni
> 
> Diamogli quella capra di Boateng e prendiamoci lui o Alaba o Muller



E quelli del Bayern hanno l'anello al naso,vero???

- - - Aggiornato - - -



BB7 ha scritto:


> La difesa dell'Arsenal è peggio della nostra... ma già lo sapevo. Bayern superiore sotto tutti i punti di vista



Non è che è peggio della nostra,ma la loro mentalità di giocarsela a viso aperto contro una compagine nettamente di un altro pianeta non può che devastare una difesa che comunque ha buone qualità.


----------



## Frikez (19 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E quelli del Bayern hanno l'anello al naso,vero???



Dovranno ricongiungersi prima o poi i fratelli Boateng


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Dovranno ricongiungersi prima o poi i fratelli Boateng


Ma se non si possono vedere 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Frikez ha scritto:


> Toni


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Dovranno ricongiungersi prima o poi i fratelli Boateng



Beh a questo punto diamogli anche Antonini e suo fratello e rendiamo la squadra della Baviera la squadra dell'ammmore....


----------



## Frikez (19 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma se non si possono vedere



La famigghia


----------



## sheva90 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Con Guardiola saranno ancora più forti di quanto già sono adesso


----------



## jaws (19 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo me il Bayern con Guardiola può solo peggiorare


----------



## #Dodo90# (20 Febbraio 2013)

Grandissima prova di forza ieri. Questi migliorano di anno in anno e quest'anno hanno praticamente già vinto il campionato, occhio...


----------



## tamba84 (20 Febbraio 2013)

di rosa il Bayern era favorito anche se tifavo Arsenal ma mi aspettavo una partita un filo più equilibrata che un dominio Bavarese.


----------

